# My First Grow/Setup.. Input plz:) (1st post, hi everyone)



## Budking (Apr 11, 2008)

HI,

Its a closet  
   Demensions: 2.6ft deep,  5ft wide, 7.8ft tall
    Light:  1000/w MH / HPS, note: ballist is outside of the enclouser)
    Hardwood floor, painted white.
    The entire closet is air tight with a 6" intake hole at the bottom of the right door (covered w/window screen), and 6" outake vention duct running outside my window on the top left left door.
    Temp: Consistant 78-80 degrees ( have an airconditioner in my room)
    Humidity: 35-45, depending on when i water
    I have a strong fan pumping air out and it cersulates very well i belive its around 300-400cfm (not sure)


  I planted 5 days ago into Miricle grow soil (high in nitrogen) and  keg cups. (holes cut in bottom)
   34 seeds from a confidant friend ( all have all sprouted)

   4 purple
   6 Blue Berry
   24 AAA+
 (or so i was told)


----------



## Budking (Apr 11, 2008)

what do you think, 1000w super hps


----------



## thc is good for me (Apr 11, 2008)

Sweet man cant wait to see that Sea of green.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 11, 2008)

It looks like you really did your homework.  You seem to have the bases covered.  You have a little bit of time before your babies are ready for the HPS.

I am a hydro grower, but I have heard bad things about Miracle Grow for mj.  You might want to inquire about the best soil to use. 

The HPS light will cause more stretching than a MH during vegging.  You will want a fan that blows onto the plants to help build stronger stems.  You will want to keep the light as close to the plants as you can without burning them.  

If your light is not air cooled, you should consider it.  It can make a huge difference in controlling temps in a closet that size.  

Your setup looks really nice.  It's going to be a jungle in there.


----------



## lyfr (Apr 11, 2008)

welcome budking! your "buddies" steered you right. w/1000w and almost 8ft i would do 4 monsters, alittle LST and you could fill that space nicely.  im do SOG/hydro with a 400...w/1000 you can get them big(r)


----------



## snuggles (Apr 11, 2008)

The reason a lot of people think Miracle Grow is bad is because the food is time release. So it can screw up the plants royally, especially if you decide to add nutrients, it's like a double dose. You should be fne though, keep an eye on them. You are going to need quite a bit of clearence for the 1000 watt but I think you'll be fine with the ventilation and the AC. For a first grow you are going to be fine. Looks like you did your homework. I like the set up and thanks for showing us. Welcome by the way and be safe and tell your buddy not to say a word...not one. Loose lips sink ships you know LOL.


----------



## mal_crane (Apr 11, 2008)

Many people have had problems with Miracle Grow besides their time-release nutes. Even the organic and moisture control versions of miracle grow have been known to cause problems. HPS is not a very good choice for vegging your plants. The spectrum emitted by an HPS is much better for flowering. Try n find yourself some flo's or an MH bulb to get your plants' growth started right and then flower with the HPS.

Mal C
:fly:


----------



## smokybear (Apr 11, 2008)

First of all, welcome to MP. Good to have you here. It definitely looks like you done your research. Great job so far. I say you are off to a great start. I think you are going to be pleased with the results of the 1000 watt hps. I would probably do 4-6 pretty large plants with the space you have. Lst would probably be a good choice also. As for the soil, I have seen good and bad results from the mg soil. The Brothers Grunt uses it and has fantastic results so I'm not really sure what to tell you. Either way, I wouldv'e went with pro mix. It's really good stuff. My rough estimate on yield would probably 14 or so ounces. That's really rough though. It all depends on the conditions so don't quote me on it. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Budking (Apr 12, 2008)

yea i was kinda rushed on the soil thing, i knew it wasnt the best choice, for what it worth i used the moisture control version cause it was higher in N'


----------



## isthatjohnstamos (Apr 14, 2008)

yes when you transplant them into bigger pots buy soil other than miricle grow.  I have been growing with it for the past year and i have had a major bug problem with both bags of it i bought (fool me once shame on you fool me twice shame on me)  but anyway your going down the right track should turn out nicely, but definitaly get some better soil for transplant almost everyone on here that used miricle grow has horror stories about it.


----------

